# So who has pets?



## Flying Crane (Dec 20, 2005)

Maybe there is already a thread on this, but I was too lazy to search it out.  Who has pets?

We have two cats:

Grendel - female
Beowulf - male

They are about as nutty as they come, and they rule our household.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 20, 2005)

Two cats also. Black Bombay boy named Zip. Brownish female tabby name Roufus.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 20, 2005)

Three pets, between my gf and myself. 
Peco - a springer spaniel/coonhound mix
Hanzo/Fat Kitty & Hannya/Little One - My two cats. Hanzo is mostly black with gold highlights, and Hannya is calico.


----------



## MartialIntent (Dec 20, 2005)

A Bull Terrier called *Nelson* [yeah he's white with a dark patch around his eye]. Grrrrrrr... He looks real tough but he's a big softie [like me s'pose] hehe.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 20, 2005)

We have some crazy animal management going on in my house right now.

It all began 8 1/2 years ago when I picked up a darling Jack Russell Terrier pup. She is a very good girl. Terrier through and through but listens well. Her name is Abby.

We decided to breed Abby. We allowed 2 litters then had her spayed. We kept a puppy from the final litter. Because of the nature of JRT's we were advised to keep a male pup as 2 males, or 2 females will not get along. 
Yeah, right. Didn't work this time. 

Moose, (who happened to be the biggest of the litter, and the piggiest little eater, and had more gumption than any of the other puppies) turned out to be a bad, bad boy. He DOES NOT play well with others. He turned out to be a highly dominant dog and Abby is not aggressive but she won't back away from Moose either. 

So, we have taken to having to feed them individually so they don't kill each other while eating, even when they have separate bowls. So, one goes downstairs while the other eats. Also, no toys allowed with the exception of an old rope bone and some tennis balls. All other toys are cause for a war.

I've always liked cats. Abby is good with cats and other animals. Moose is not. So, we have been unable to get a cat. 

HOWEVER, 3 weeks ago, when the weather was really crummy, the cutest little cat showed up on our front steps. A beautiful, sweet, little tortoiseshell/calico about 6 months old and the friendliest little thing ever. 

I felt so sorry for her outside I did a big no-no. I locked the dogs downstairs and brought her into the house. I _fed_ her. Now when she's outside and wants in the house she hangs on the screen of the back door and drives the dogs crazy. 

She is now our indoor/outdoor cat, but mostly indoor. She sleeps in the house and prefers to be in most of the day too. So now we have to make sure Moose and the cat are NEVER upstairs at the same time or there WILL be bloody murder. Abby is good and is fine with "Mu Shu" My daughter named her after the dragon on "Mulan" because she has white whiskers on a black face making her look like a dragon. 

So, the animal rotation has been a real circus. But we love our animals. 

Here is Abby (the small one) and Moose with my son. Don't have a picture of MuShu yet.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 20, 2005)

My Furbabies are

Tshingkha - 6.5 yr old black and White Husky
Chilli - 7 yr old Copper and White Husky
Cory - 12 year old Yellow Labradore

All three are bitches (girls that is)


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a Scottish Terror!  His name is Riley.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Dec 20, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Maybe there is already a thread on this, but I was too lazy to search it out. Who has pets?
> 
> We have two cats:
> 
> ...


 
Had recently, just got rid of two gorgeous angora rabbits and about to get rid of my beloved seahorse.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Dec 20, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> It all began 8 1/2 years ago when I picked up a darling Jack Russell Terrier pup. She is a very good girl. Terrier through and through but listens well. Her name is Abby.
> 
> We decided to breed Abby. We allowed 2 litters then had her spayed.


 
Just like the average couple.. Two kids then someone goes and gets neutered or spayed accordingly.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 20, 2005)

Pit Bull pup. He's a mix of American, Staffordshire and Bull Terrier.

All white with a spot on his rump, hence the name "Spot".

I'll post a pic soon.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Cujo (Dec 20, 2005)

Three cats, my wife is a cat nut, and one Ball Python and One Western Hognosed snake. I would post pictures but I am a computer idiot and I'm just happy to be able to turn this thing on!

Pax
Cujo


----------



## Raewyn (Dec 20, 2005)

I have two cats named Bonny and Clyde and a black 6month old labrador named Karla!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 20, 2005)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Just like the average couple.. Two kids then someone goes and gets neutered or spayed accordingly.



LMAO!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2005)

Three Cats

Tiana - Names after a bit character in a Thieves World Novel - is a Black cat with white Bikini markings as is proper.  She is 14 and half. 

David - Named after biblical David - Yellow Tiger - Orange Tabby - and he is 5+ years old. I inherited him when his previous owner went active as a Navy Chaplain.

Goliath - Golly for short - Named after the Biblical Goliath - Orange Tabby - The smaller of the two boys, but is polydactyl front and rear and very sensitive, so no one comment or look or he will be upset.  I inherited him at the same time.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 20, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Tiana - Names after a bit character in a Thieves World Novel - is a Black cat with white Bikini markings as is proper.  She is 14 and half.


 
_Thieves' World_, rock on!!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a jet-black tabby female with gold/green eyes and her name is Vixen.  Soon I'll be adopting Dasher, Dancer, Prancer, Comet, Cupid, Donner, Blitzen and Rudolph.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I have a jet-black tabby female with gold/green eyes and her name is Vixen. Soon I'll be adopting Dasher, Dancer, Prancer, Comet, Cupid, Donner, Blitzen and Rudolph.


 
Now who will then climb down my Chimney?

On the serious side, 9 cats is a lot to take care of.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Now who will then climb down my Chimney?


 Well, now, if you're on the DK, you might very well be surprised ....



> On the serious side, 9 cats is a lot to take care of.


I was joking. Seriously - who in hell would own nine cats? Only if I wanted a divorce.


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 20, 2005)

Currently we have...
2 aging pug dogs (Chipmunk and Mouse) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







3 cats (Kasumi, Stormy, and Dust Bunny) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 dwarf rabbits (Hobbit and Jelly Bean) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







1 hamster (Minky) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And numerous fish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Robyn


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 20, 2005)

3 female cats
1 male cat


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

I have one cat named Druscilla. She's named after the character on _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_.  

My son, Xander, is also named after a character on the show. My cat is better about her toilet habits than my son; sad.  I'm not sure why my daughter is named Paris and not Faith or Willow.

btw, I'd like to say again how gorgeous Sarah's dogs are. Very pretty.

A nod of recognition too to Opal Dragon...just for taking the time to post all of the appropriate "smilies".


----------



## Sarah (Dec 20, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> btw, I'd like to say again how gorgeous Sarah's dogs are. Very pretty.


Thanks  :ultracool  Im a very proud Mum 



			
				Raewyn said:
			
		

> I have two cats named Bonny and Clyde and a black 6month old labrador named Karla!


 
Here is a pic of Karla with Tshingkha


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 20, 2005)

I have Cinnamon, a red Siberian Husky with blue eyes, and Hershey, a black Labrador Retriever.  Also have a Leopard Gecko.  Attached are pictures of Cinnamon and Hershey.  Sorry, no picture of the gecko at this time.

- Ceicei


----------



## mantis (Dec 20, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Maybe there is already a thread on this, but I was too lazy to search it out.  Who has pets?
> 
> We have two cats:
> 
> ...


camels count?


----------



## Xequat (Dec 21, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I have one cat named Druscilla. She's named after the character on _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_.
> 
> My son, Xander, is also named after a character on the show. My cat is better about her toilet habits than my son; sad. I'm not sure why my daughter is named Paris and not Faith or Willow.


 
That's great.  We used to have an ugly-fish tank with a sucker fish and an electric cat, plus a couple of angelfish in, but they were the first to go, so we got ugly stuff and they were all named after BTVS characters, too.  The electric catfish was Spike, the suckerfish was Dawn because Dawn sucks in general (god, I cant stand that character), the angelfish were of course Angel and Buffy.  I think we had some kind of snail in there at one point, too.  The wife and I have already pretty much decided that we too are naming our first son, if we have one, Alexander and plan to call him Xander for short.  I know it sounds like we are obsessed, but fish don't really care what they're named and I think Xander is kind of a cool name for a human whether it's a Buffy name or not.  

I've never had a pet before now either.  Right now, we have a little 12- pound, two-year-old mutt named Dot.  That's my first pet...ever.  My wife named her Dot because it sounds like "dog" and that's what she figured I'd call the dog most of the time anyway.  She was right, but I love having her around.  I'll get a picture up sometime.  She's a mix of a sheltie, shih-tzu, pomeranian, and sheltie.  It's funny when she's hyper because she'll just take off running around the house for no apparent reason at top speed, jumping over and through things and nobody can catch her.  She's kind of like a rabbit sometimes, and lots of fun.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 21, 2005)

Of pets, I have 12

2 black Boxer-Lab mutts, Bailey and Brie
1 gray American Tabby cat, Marty
9 assorted fish, all named Fish

also, 2 bio-kids and 3 step-kids

So, really, 17


----------



## Lisa (Dec 21, 2005)

Two dogs ~ a 12 year old Dalmation named Emmylou and a 5 year old shitzu named Walter.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 21, 2005)

Well here we go

Snake Ball python
Box Turtle
flying squeell (misspelled)
A rat
cat
two dogs
Not alot but a few
Terry


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 21, 2005)

How about another topic? Your favorite pets in the past? I guess does not have to be past, but your favorite or perhaps most memorable pet.

My parents used to raise miniture shnauzers (sp). We always had a litter a year until I was about 15. Was great having puppies around 

One of my cats back at my parents just died. I used to lay out with her watching the stars, her laying on my stomach. Miss that cat!


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 21, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> A nod of recognition too to Opal Dragon...just for taking the time to post all of the appropriate "smilies".


 
Thanks!  I don't know how to post real pictures and I'm too lazy to read up about it. I love smilies though. 



			
				mrhnau said:
			
		

> How about another topic? Your favorite pets in the past? I guess does not have to be past, but your favorite or perhaps most memorable pet.


 
That's hard, but I suppose I'd have to say my black persian cat "Misty". My family got her when I was in 3rd grade and she was a little kitten. She became "my" cat because I played with her a lot and she spent most of her time in my room. I nicknamed her "Minky" because she was so soft. We had to have her put to sleep when she was 12 and I was very sad. I vowed that someday I'd get a new black furred kitten (not Persian though) with gold eyes like Misty only I'd name her Kasumi (Japanese for misty). I have that cat Kasumi now and she's my baby and knows it. Kasumi is our "diva" cat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Robyn


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2005)

6 cats..3 boys and 3 girls..The biggest is about 19 lbs and smallest is about 1 lb..One came from a shelter the rest were rescued from the outside..Yes, I but litter in *BULK..*


----------



## Navarre (Dec 22, 2005)

If we're talking about favorite pets from the past I guess I would saw my dog, Nikki. She was my first dog. I had her from a pup until she died of old age. 

She was my only companion from the age of 8 until 20 or so. We used to track things in the woods together. She was a miniature German shepherd; determined enough to track a black bear but about the size of a cat.

I also had a pet rat named Raistlin. He and Nikki were good buddy's. She's wash him and they'd play chase and hide-and-seek. Funny to watch.

Points to the first person who knows the name "Raistlin".


----------



## mantis (Dec 22, 2005)

when i was a kid i had a rabbit
and a chicken
i think we ate both...
rabbit is good btw!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 22, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Points to the first person who knows the name "Raistlin".


 
The Wizard, twin brother of Caramon


----------



## thesensei (Dec 22, 2005)

Interesting thread...
Currently, my pets:

3 foot California King snake - Lucy
3 foot yearling Boa Constrictor - Clark
6 foot Boa - Harley
9 foot Boa - Betty

and in the past:
Many dogs, many birds, hermit crabs, mice, rats, turtles, a salamander, corn snake, ball python, western hognose, emus (yes, like an ostrich)

OK, what can I say, I like the exotic animals - especially reptiles!  After my children are old enough, maybe a rattlesnake. . .but the wife may have something to say about that!


----------



## Cujo (Dec 22, 2005)

Awesome! Another herper! I thought I was all by myself. What did you think of the Western Hognose?

Pax 
Cujo


----------



## thesensei (Dec 23, 2005)

I loved the hognose.  He was probably my favorite - had a GREAT personality.  Unfortunately, he died of unknown causes.  But, he was adorable, funny to watch.  When he was young, there was a period of about 3 months that I just could not get him to eat, but he grew out of that.  That's just something that _Heterodon nasicus_ does occasionally!


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 23, 2005)

i have 3 cats kelly roly and meow meow, and two dogs bear and smokey .. bear is a spoiled rotten brat of a dog, and meow meow is anti social


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 24, 2005)

I've had lot's of critters in my life.  Our most recent addition to the family is Tucker.  He's a basset/australian shephard mix.  Read all about him in the Tribulations of Tucker thread on this board.  He's made a full recovery and is doing great.


----------



## l1vingd3ad (Jan 1, 2006)

So I guess even martial artists do have a soft side.:ultracool 

Well I have three cats in my apartment. Mao Mao which is a persian cross. He's almost 3 and he's the naughty one. Don't ask me what "Mao Mao" means or how I got that name cos I donn't know myself. Mao Mao's been into trouble for many times. Then Xiao Pai which is just a domestic cat. He's very fat around 9 Kgs. And Mary my persian cat. She like to keep things for herself.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 1, 2006)

I feed an outdoor cat the nieghbors abandoned. As I type this, he's trying to ge me to open up another can of cat food for him (not likely, one can per day, the rest of the day is dry food). Unfortunately I'm allergic to cats or I'd invite him in for good.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 2, 2006)

A big old fat black lab named Cinders, three newts and two teenage boys.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a dog doberman pincher

His name is moehawk

V/R

Rick


----------

